

Fast-food breakfast sales decline as fewer head to work - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/02/20/AR2010022003718.html

======
ilkhd2
That was surprising relationship. If it will keep going for awhile, fast food
can never recover due to very low quality of food at first place.

